# Question about uber fee/booking fee and other fees



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

If i do the standardized mile reduction can i still take off the 25% uber fee? Also, are you guys taking off booking fee and those other ones they have in bold as well (tolls/split fare/safe ride fee/airport fee/booking fee)?

Im a little confused with this. Thanks.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Aharm said:


> If i do the standardized mile reduction can i still take off the 25% uber fee? Also, are you guys taking off booking fee and those other ones they have in bold as well (tolls/split fare/safe ride fee/airport fee/booking fee)?
> 
> Im a little confused with this. Thanks.


Yes and Yes.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Yes and Yes.


Awesome.

I know this is getting complicated lol, but i was playing around on turbotax for a few hours last night. Where would i input the uber fee and other fees if im taking the standard mile deduction? I didnt see an option in the other vehicle expenses field for these.

If i put it into other business expenses (not vehicle), does it couple it with the standard mile deduction? A little confused. Trying to do this myself!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Aharm said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I know this is getting complicated lol, but i was playing around on turbotax for a few hours last night. Where would i input the uber fee and other fees if im taking the standard mile deduction? I didnt see an option in the other vehicle expenses field for these.
> 
> If i put it into other business expenses (not vehicle), does it couple it with the standard mile deduction? A little confused. Trying to do this myself!


You deduct all the fees, commission, tolls, airport fees regardless.... There are separate boxes for all these. Make sure you deduct all miles not just paid miles. mine are almost 3-1, 3 Miles for every paid mile. 
Part of your cell phone bill, car washes....

I showed a loss of almost 10k


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> You deduct all the fees, commission, tolls, airport fees regardless.... There are separate boxes for all these. Make sure you deduct all miles not just paid miles. mine are almost 3-1, 3 Miles for every paid mile.
> Part of your cell phone bill, car washes....
> 
> I showed a loss of almost 10k


man i cant find these boxes...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Aharm said:


> man i cant find these boxes...


I think it's on the the schedule c. You have to use a separate fornication for your 1099,


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I think it's on the the schedule c. You have to use a separate fornication for your 1099,


1099-K right?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

http://blog.stridehealth.com/taxes/schedule-c


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Aharm said:


> 1099-K right?


Yeah


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> http://blog.stridehealth.com/taxes/schedule-c


wow wtf why is this so complicated


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

It's not, my wife did ours in 30 minutes on her phone


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

See if this helps

https://www.stridehealth.com/drive/...e=utc&utm_medium=rsg&utm_campaign=lostmileage


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Aharm said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I know this is getting complicated lol, but i was playing around on turbotax for a few hours last night. Where would i input the uber fee and other fees if im taking the standard mile deduction? I didnt see an option in the other vehicle expenses field for these.
> 
> If i put it into other business expenses (not vehicle), does it couple it with the standard mile deduction? A little confused. Trying to do this myself!


https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1040sc.pdf

Expenses go on lines 8 to 26. You can add more expenses on line 27a by filling out part v if needed.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Aharm said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I know this is getting complicated lol, but i was playing around on turbotax for a few hours last night. Where would i input the uber fee and other fees if im taking the standard mile deduction? I didnt see an option in the other vehicle expenses field for these.
> 
> If i put it into other business expenses (not vehicle), does it couple it with the standard mile deduction? A little confused. Trying to do this myself!


Ok I hate to redirect to another post but it's in same thread......................................read what I posted in the post above about the booking fee and srf and commission i just finished mine on 2/3/17 ..and mine ended up being -$43k .....yep negative 43k........also 13 years as using TurboTax small business


----------



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> See if this helps
> 
> https://www.stridehealth.com/drive/...e=utc&utm_medium=rsg&utm_campaign=lostmileage


How is your experience with Stride?

is it simple and easy?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

leosc said:


> How is your experience with Stride?
> 
> is it simple and easy?


I didn't use it, I just got some information from the site


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Aharm said:


> man i cant find these boxes...


Fees are line 10 on Schedule C.


----------



## TheMilkyWay (Oct 18, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> Yes and Yes.


Split Fare
Safe Rides Fee
Booking Fee
Airport Fer
All these fees are deductible? Plz, thank you.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

You guys help me understand how all of the bold amounts are deductible ?? Tolls for example. Uber reimburses us for tolls so why would we list those on our retuns?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

TheMilkyWay said:


> Split Fare
> Safe Rides Fee
> Booking Fee
> Airport Fer
> All these fees are deductible? Plz, thank you.


All "fees" are deductible as expenses.


----------



## TheMilkyWay (Oct 18, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> All "fees" are deductible as expenses.


Ya I don't understand either because that would mean we are "charged" these fees if we are able to deduct them and I can't see where we are charged them. Clarity please?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

docswife said:


> You guys help me understand how all of the bold amounts are deductible ?? Tolls for example. Uber reimburses us for tolls so why would we list those on our retuns?





TheMilkyWay said:


> Ya I don't understand either because that would mean we are "charged" these fees if we are able to deduct them and I can't see where we are charged them. Clarity please?


OK here is how this works.

YOU PAID THE TURNPIKE/TOLL COMMISION!

That's where you are getting "charged". It's a deductible business expense... write it off.

It's possible to have THOUSANDS year in tolls. Some places maybe even $10,000 a year in tolls. Your getting paid that amount so you can pay the turnpike commission. If you had $10,000 in tolls last year, if you didn't write it off, that would be an extra $1,500 in self employment tax you would owe, for income that went right into your business.

The way this works is you pay tax on your profit, not your revenue.

You're paying the toll commission, turnpike commission
Or this guy






The way it works is... (taking only tolls into account)

Your pre toll income is $2000 in profit.

Uber reimburses you for tolls in the amount of $100

You deduct $100 for tolls.

Your income after taking tolls into account is stil...$2000.

That's the way it's supposed to work.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

A separate fornication? Like it! No wonder my accountant has that smile on his face.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

Can anyone answer why there is a safe rides fee, booking fee and also under the "other potential deductions" on uber dashboard it shows a big amount for "uber service fee" a little confused on this. 

Also unrelated, why did I receive 3 1099s from uber? One i think is because I had one driver referral but the amounts dont make sense.


----------



## SortofRandom (Dec 27, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> All "fees" are deductible as expenses.


So, I can deduct BOTH 'Service Fee' and 'Booking Fee'? (in my case about $6000 and $4000, respectively.).

With Standard mileage deduction (about $22,000), total deductions would be $32,000. $28,000 (Gross) - $32,000 = -$4,000 on Schedule C.

Sound about right?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

SortofRandom said:


> So, I can deduct BOTH 'Service Fee' and 'Booking Fee'? (in my case about $6000 and $4000, respectively.).
> 
> With Standard mileage deduction (about $22,000), total deductions would be $32,000. $28,000 (Gross) - $32,000 = -$4,000 on Schedule C.
> 
> Sound about right?


It is what it is! You can use that $4000 loss to offset other income you might have. Just be sure you've got everything documented especially your mileage log.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> It is what it is! You can use that $4000 loss to offset other income you might have. Just be sure you've got everything documented especially your mileage log.


What about the uber service fee? Shown under the "other potential deductions" on the uber site.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Foober_Lyftz said:


> What about the uber service fee? Shown under the "other potential deductions" on the uber site.


I'm not sure what the "service fee" is but I do see it above "on trip mileage". You said you received 3 1099s, 1 was a 1099k, 1 was a 1099m right? What kind of 1099 is the third?
You can do the following to see if it's something you paid therefore deductible.
You'll need to total up all the Uber 1099's. You'll need to total up all your bank deposits from Uber for the year. Take your total bank deposits and subtract out the booking and safe rides fees. If that amount is $6000 more than your bank deposit number it is a fee that you paid to Uber and is deductible. Let me know how that works.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Just because you never saw the money doesnt mean you didnt technically pay it. Transaction fees are like that, its not just an uber thing.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1040sc.pdf
> 
> Expenses go on lines 8 to 26. You can add more expenses on line 27a by filling out part v if needed.


Yes my tax pro from last year listed / wrote "Safe Rider Fee" in part five and the amount on line 27a.

Uber shows this in 2 parts. Safe rider fee and Booking fee. They are the same thing, add them together.



Foober_Lyftz said:


> Can anyone answer why there is a safe rides fee, booking fee and also under the "other potential deductions" on uber dashboard it shows a big amount for "uber service fee" a little confused on this.


Because in August 24th ? The $1.00 Safe Rider Fee became the Booking Fee $2.45 depending on what region one drives in.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ubertaxpro ?

The thing is on Lyfts 1099 they only give a gross amount. Now if I deduct the "Service Fee" which is, in my case, the 20% commission , the net earnings are about 300 less than my net bank deposits. Hmm.... But I guess the difference is we keep a 100% of tips and cancellations, so no 20% commish to be taken from that part.

Then the only way I can know what the Service / Booking fees are is by looking at the total # of trips which Lyft provides on the 1099. However, like uber, mid August those fees changed from a dollar $1.00 to $2.45. So to do this correctly I/we need to know how many trips we did @ $1.00 and the other @ $2.45. Correct ? And would that be in addision to the gross amount listed on the 1099 ?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ubertaxpro ?
> 
> The thing is on Lyfts 1099 they only give a gross amount. Now if I deduct the "Service Fee" which is, in my case, the 20% commission , the net earnings are about 300 less than my net bank deposits. Hmm.... But I guess the difference is we keep a 100% of tips and cancellations, so no 20% commish to be taken from that part.
> 
> Then the only way I can know what the Service / Booking fees are is by looking at the total # of trips which Lyft provides on the 1099. However, like uber, mid August those fees changed from a dollar $1.00 to $2.45. So to do this correctly I/we need to know how many trips we did @ $1.00 and the other @ $2.45. Correct ? And would that be in addision to the gross amount listed on the 1099 ?


I've never seen a lyft 1099 nor do I have any experience with lyft. Do they have weekly summaries like Uber that might give you more info?
Check stubs? Is it a 1099k or 1099m?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It's a 1099k. No weekly sums. No Summary at all for that matter. Nothing to discern about Safer rider/booking fees. Just a Gross amount and number of completed trips.

According to my records, Safer rider/booking comes to 1495 lyft only. According to the 3 of completed trips. Yet under lyft tax help they claim to have given enough info to file.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Aharm said:


> man i cant find these boxes...


It's Commissions and Fees under Business Expenses.


----------

